# apache2, suexec doesn't start

## Ych

Trying to set up apache 2.2.8 + suexec.

When I run 'apache2 -t', i get  *Quote:*   

> Invalid command 'SuexecUserGroup', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

  That's strange because i have in 

/etc/conf.d/apache2:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC"
```

and in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:

```
<IfDefine SUEXEC>

LoadModule suexec_module modules/mod_suexec.so

</IfDefine>
```

and as a result: 

```
#/etc/init.d/apache2 modules

Loaded Modules:

...

 suexec_module (shared)

...
```

and in error_log 

```
 [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)
```

All this says that mod_suexec is loaded, so what's wrong?

additional stuff: apache is running as  *Quote:*   

> User apache
> 
> Group apache

 

```
# ls -l /usr/sbin/suexec

-rws--x--- 1 root apache 10436 May 26 20:15 /usr/sbin/suexec

 # /usr/sbin/suexec -V

 -D AP_DOC_ROOT="/var/www"

 -D AP_GID_MIN=100

 -D AP_HTTPD_USER="apache"

 -D AP_LOG_EXEC="/var/log/apache2/suexec_log"

 -D AP_SAFE_PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin"

 -D AP_SUEXEC_UMASK=077

 -D AP_UID_MIN=1000

 -D AP_USERDIR_SUFFIX="public_html"
```

Thanx in advance

----------

## tripxie

Im having simular problems.

----------

